
Ethics and Artificial Intelligence: The Moral Compass of a Machine - jonbaer
http://recode.net/2016/04/13/ethics-and-artificial-intelligence-the-moral-compass-of-a-machine/
======
Kristine1975
The author fails to explain _why_ robots should use utilitarian ethics.

